# Rare ninty pics gallery



## Lee79 (Sep 19, 2007)

All hail Dhijz. He's put together piles of hard to find ninty pics, including Japaneses N64 boxes, old GoldenEye and Advance wars art, and tons more.
[email protected]


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 19, 2007)

*moonlight sonata plays in background*


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 19, 2007)

looks like a serial killer

WTF




wii prototype?




Prototype DS


----------



## DarthYoshi (Sep 19, 2007)

I like the one with the guy smelling the GBA SP


----------



## lagman (Sep 19, 2007)

Nintendo Nexus: Concept Design/Fan Art  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: What's weird on the GB Printer?


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 19, 2007)

I have one of those, in fact theres various artists out there that use it in their photos.





I prefer the look of that.


----------



## 4ppleseed (Sep 19, 2007)

I love stuff like this, thanks!


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 19, 2007)

gameboy printer requires NO ink god damn it.  That is fucking magical, and I am blessed to own one


----------



## lagman (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> gameboy printer requires NO ink god damn it.Â That is fucking magical, and I am blessed to own one








  But it requires special thermal paper..which I think Nintendo stills selling


----------



## TheStump (Sep 19, 2007)

Holly shit.
Lets hope brawl turns out like this


----------



## lagman (Sep 19, 2007)

The one on the left.
The first issue of Club Nintendo, the official Nintendo magazine in Mexico -December 1991-


----------



## ridgecity (Sep 19, 2007)

That Club Nintendo magazine kisses more ass than even Nintendo Power. they gave Superman for N64 a 8/9 score, lol


----------



## lagman (Sep 19, 2007)

QUOTE(ridgecity @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> That Club Nintendo magazine kisses more ass than even Nintendo Power. they gave Superman for N64 a 8/9 score, lol



I don't remember the score, but Superman 64 was on the cover once 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , I'll search for it later


----------



## superrob (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> wii prototype?


Looks like a fanmade.
And heres why: Nintendo Nexus Dics - Bluray technologi


----------



## Veho (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> QUOTE(yuyuyup @ Sep 19 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > gameboy printer requires NO ink god damn it.Â That is fucking magical, and I am blessed to own one
> ...


Not just Nintendo, half the cash registers out there still use thermal paper for receipts. 

That Nexus thing seems like an old fanart... I like the GB/GBA cartridge port idea, though


----------



## TsukoyomiMoon (Sep 20, 2007)

Club Nintendo made a list on it's last issue saying that Superman 64 was the most horrible game on a Nintendo console


----------



## VVoltz (Sep 20, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 19 2007 said:


> The one on the left.
> The first issue of Club Nintendo, the official Nintendo magazine in Mexico -December 1991-



OMFG, those where times, I remember I have issue number 2 with Bart Simpson upside down!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!, lag, I could hug you right now...
The original editorial was from Mexico but magazines were distributed to Bolivia from a Chilean company that changed the issue a bit.


----------



## lagman (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I remember that cover it was the 4th issue on the Mexican edition, check -oh yeah, I don't have a scanner so ugly cellphone photos for you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-:




Number 1





Number 2





Number 3

On a related note: I couldn't find the Superman 64 cover I was talking about some posts ago and it's not on the Wikipedia entry, so maybe I just imagined it


----------



## Lee79 (Sep 22, 2007)

Just out of interest who's signatures are they on your magazines lagman?

Edit: Found it on the Wiki.
"Club Nintendo is the name of the official Nintendo magazine in Mexico and Latin America.
It was founded in 1991 by Jose Sierra (Pepe) and Gustavo Rodriguez (Gus). Last year the magazine celebrated its 15th anniversary. At the anniversary celebration, they gave away Wii systems to a few people who attended to the event.."

I bet they are worth a lot of money(dollars)


----------



## lagman (Sep 22, 2007)

QUOTE(Lee79 @ Sep 22 2007 said:


> Just out of interest who's signatures are they on your magazines lagman?
> 
> Edit: Found it on the Wiki.
> "Club Nintendo is the name of the official Nintendo magazine in Mexico and Latin America.
> ...








  I wish


----------

